# Cheap Land w/ Lax Zoning/Building Codes Near a City?



## Satanic Botanic (May 1, 2019)

I know I'm asking for a holy grail, but just figured I'd throw the question out there.

Looking for some land where I can build an experimental homestead. Don't want to be too out in the boonies as I enjoy some city life.

So tired of being fucked with due to codes and regulations because Karen is afraid I'm gonna bring down her property value.

I'm tempted to just work on something in Detroit or some shit and keep it incognito, but idk.


----------



## MidnightRider (May 1, 2019)

You basically want recreational zoned land, or be so wooded or rural nobody notices what you build. Manufactured and Permanent-Structure parcels are way too strict unless you're hidden or very rural.

Also that first paragraph isn't just about one or two states parcel designations. I look at parcel records for a lot of different states pretty often and everyone basically has the same 4-5 parcel types..

The latter or actually learning codes is what people using intermodal containers and double-axle tiny-homes are doing. If you get recreational or permanent parcel land you can self-contract and basically do what you want within building-codes.. Self-contracting you still have to sub out electrical work to get away with using utilities or later renting-out..

One aspect that is really weird is getting an address.. I've seen everything from filling out USPS forms to filing with the County Assessor and everything in between..


----------



## Mrcharwe (May 1, 2019)

Missouri. Outside of city limits in a lot of Missouri counties, no building codes are enforced.

I lived in a Yurt on 4.5 acres in southern Missouri. The neighbors came by to hang out and check it out, but no one official every came by. I would have stayed and homesteaded full time, but I found out I hate ticks. So I moved back out west. You can get pretty close to St louis or KC, but land prices go up accordingly. I bough my land for around 6k and I am selling it for the same.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 1, 2019)

Satanic Botanic said:


> I know I'm asking for a holy grail, but just figured I'd throw the question out there.
> 
> Looking for some land where I can build an experimental homestead. Don't want to be too out in the boonies as I enjoy some city life.
> 
> ...



It's not really a holy grail, its totally possible. What are you thinking in regards to experimental homestead? Sounds interesting. My county wont really allow un permitted funky structures, but they love allowing 100's of abandoned and half burnt trailers to rot away everywhere.

We got 20 acres, building 30x30 mortise and tenon timber frame house, and a pole barn. Fully permitted and I'm owner/builder (my own contractor). I work with locals but for the most part I'm doing everything. Well, septic, electric, plumbing, building, etc. It's alot of work but totally worth it, we own everything.

Also since your in Texas, I heard a lot of Texas counties are VERY lax on rural building codes, so look into it, you might have live far away from a Metro area, but isn't that the point?


----------



## Maxnomad (May 1, 2019)

The west Mesa outside taos, if you can deal w taos


----------



## paiche (Jul 3, 2019)

We live in a town near Lewiston, Maine. It's Maine's second largest city but a tiny city in U.S standards. We have what I would consider an 'experimental' homestead. No codes in this town but there are state codes which no one enforces around here. It's totally possible.


----------

